

What I Learned - noelrap
http://railsrx.com/2011/09/06/what-i-learned/

======
andrewl

      ...the secret weakness of Agile was that one
      sociopath could ruin an entire project.
    

One sociopath can ruin any project, no matter what the methodology. The most
important decisions are hiring decisions.

